# Ajust the steering on a 260



## PiperMEH (May 12, 2007)

I just recently bought a JD 260 and it as I am learning how to drive & cut the lawn, the steering seems to be pretty loose. It seems to want to veers left & right and I am constantly making steering adjustment to keep it mowing in a straight. Is this just the nature of the beast or can I make some adjustments to correct this issue.

Regards
Ernie


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

the 260 has what was called John Deere easy steering--[ slower but as easy as power steering] it may be a worn steering box-- or loose worn tie rod ends -- or worn steering knuckles setup -- grease it all up and see if it tightens up-- if the steering ends are worn and you have ground that is NOT satin smooth it will move around and seem to wander-- or are you arms twitching slightly and you are moving steering wheel slightly[ don't laugh, it happens] - this is probably going to worn tie rod ends


----------

